

Get your shit together, Google - tonylampada
https://medium.com/@gabrielqbm/when-google-decides-your-problem-is-not-relevant-enough-to-be-solved-8da08f1e97e3

======
tristor
A better question would be: Is the function of adding an additional namespace
an API call? And if it's not, why not?

Doing this type of action through a web interface when you've had to do it
hundreds of times is already terribly inefficient, it'd be much better to do
it programmatically.

------
alasdair_
There are other major problems in the appengine console. For example, clicking
“Datastore Admin” is supposed to open the admin console in an iframe. It
simply doesn’t work.

Digging into the code I see that the issue is “Unable to open XXXX in a frame
because it set ‘X-Frame-Options’ to ‘DENY’.”

I can tease out the URL and then open in a new tab but a huge portion of users
will never think to do this.

It’s appalling. We reported it a year and a half ago and still no fix. We pay
thousands of dollars a month for appengine but no one will fix it.

------
jbob2000
I dunno if I would call it lazy html, but more likely that they have a bunch
of code/libraries compiling views or templates, which is causing the ugliness.

I know that we have pretty ugly html in our product because we have to do a
lot of bullshit to get it working cross-browser and cross-platform.

